#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Auto Calculate in Access 2007

## gangooparsad

Hi, i am using access 2007,

actually i am only used to the simple formulas of excel like cell A - cell B = cell C

hhowever now i am stuck with trying to export my excel workbook to access, please see picture below,

i cant seem to find a place where i can put the formula for this

any help is appreciated.!

----------


## contaminated

Hi
visit this page. I may help you.

----------


## gangooparsad

> Hi
> visit this page. I may help you.



hi, sorry i still dont understand...actually i am used to the simple input of formula in excel, meaning i just type =C1*C2 

can you please explain the stuff in layman terms.. sorry sorry :Confused:

----------


## extrapulp

Create a new query, add the tables involved. Add the fields that you want calculated. In your example you would add 'Original Ammount' and 'Rate'. In the third column you would enter the formula. The formula would be HKD:Original Ammount * Rate. The formula goes where you would choose a field, the top row in the column. When you tab out Access will put [ ] around the field names. Then just run the query to see the calculation. 

See the attached pictures. One of the query design and one of the results.

Hope this helps.

----------


## gangooparsad

sorry for bumping very old post again,

is it possible to NOT have query,

and simply when i enter amount in to the [Original Amt] Feild and the [Rate] Feild

it should auto calculate the [10.00] x [7.80] = [78.00] <-(being the Amt in HKD feild)

alot of thanks for your help

----------


## gangooparsad

any help please?

----------

